
Kallithea: A free code hosting solution for Git and Mercurial - ngoldbaum
http://kallithea-scm.org/
======
michaelmior
For a couple alternatives, check out GitLab[0] and GitBucket[1].

[0] [http://gitlab.com/](http://gitlab.com/)

[1]
[https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket](https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket)

~~~
adrusi
I don't know anything about gitbucket, but gitlab is very well designed, and
also has a public hosted instance at gitlab.com

That said, setting up your own instance is much more complicated than it
should be. Taking a peek at the docs, Kallithea seems to be just `pip install
kallithea` and then a couple of configuration files. Gitlab's installation
process is much more involved, and it's really only appropriate for larger
installations. Kallithea might be just as appropriate for small projects with
5 members hosting a repo on one of their home servers or VPSs.

~~~
swsieber
As luck would have it someone made a dockerized version (sameersbn on github)
of it. We've been using it at work for the past couple months without any
hiccups.

It took a bit in the beginning because of a bug in one of the docker backends
that was on by default, but following the guide he provided was simple. We
opted to use the built-in redis and sql servers.

Link: [https://github.com/sameersbn/docker-
gitlab](https://github.com/sameersbn/docker-gitlab)

------
autodidakto
Does nobody love darcs?! _crickets_

~~~
pointfree
darcs has been improving at a good rate and
[http://hub.darcs.net/](http://hub.darcs.net/) is good enough for me to use
for my projects.

I use darcs because we would all enjoy more innovation if were to resist the
inertia of the status quo and work on improving the tools we like.
Unfortunately git's slipshod user interface design can't be easily fixed
through incremental development and the underlying model won't be changed.

------
saboot
Looks pretty similar to RhodeCode, but without the $50/month price for >20
users. Ill definitely check this out

~~~
veeti
Looks like a fork.

~~~
davewongillies
Its definitely a fork: [https://kallithea-
scm.org/repos/kallithea/changeset/24c0d584...](https://kallithea-
scm.org/repos/kallithea/changeset/24c0d584ba86678ae013cd564f3fee8e39e1664d)

~~~
durin42
Yes, when RhodeCode went proprietary some folks wanted it to stay open - the
result is Kallithea.

------
anton_gogolev
HgLab[0] is Mercurial server for Windows

[0]: [http://hglabhq.com/](http://hglabhq.com/)

------
plicense
The question "Why Kallithea" really should be why "Why Kallithea over Github,
Gitlab?"

~~~
jordigh
Because it does hg. It's a free fork of Rhodecode, which has freedom issues:

[https://github.com/moparisthebest/unlimit-
code/blob/master/r...](https://github.com/moparisthebest/unlimit-
code/blob/master/readme.md)

Rhodecode started as hg-only and then added git when it seemed inevitable, but
for those of us who still prefer hg, Rhodecode was the only thing we could use
until the devs went crazy.

~~~
andrewflnr
On wow. It's like something out of a dystopian comedy.

------
tokenizerrr
How does this compare in memory usage to gitlab?

------
felixrabe
Too bad I can't just star this on GitHub.

------
maerF0x0
bitbucket is also free for small teams (up to 5 users).

[0]: [https://bitbucket.org/](https://bitbucket.org/)

~~~
scott_karana
It's also not self-hosted.

~~~
maerF0x0
I guess the line "Kallithea hosts your code" threw me off. Yes, I now see that
Kallithea will be something you download and install on your own X .

